# Changer la couleur de la pomme et de l'icone spotlight sans ss



## tybalt02 (5 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je me demandais si l''un d'entre vous avait deja reussi ou essayer de changer la couleur de la pomme et de l'icone spotlight sans appliquer la moindre skin.

Etant un peu austere en matiere de gui, mes préférences vont vers uno (petit probléme, avec mon nouveau macbook la pomme est plus petite et je deteste ça !) et l'interface originale. Un peu de couleur ne lui ferai cependant pas de mal ...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## tybalt02 (5 Août 2006)

Petite précision, je suis au courant que la pomme peut etre grise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2006)

il faut passer par un skin cr&#233;e avec theme park


----------

